# No deep sleep while charging?



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

For whatever reason my phone does not want to go into deep sleep while charging. I've only noticed this in the last couple days but it was on DT's ROM and also now AOKPb35.

If I reset CPUspy when I go to bed it's like 90% 192mhz slot when I wake up. Just now I reset it and plugged my phone in for about 45-60 minutes and almost the entire time it was in 192mhz.

Ideas?

I'm using Franco's nightly 158 but i've been using that since it released and haven't had (or maybe I just didn't notice) this issue.

Thanks everyone...

It's worth noting I did search the forum and found a similar thread but it never got an answer so here we are again!


----------



## hajabooja (Jul 9, 2011)

The phone won't enter Deep Sleep while charging. It's not a bug, that's just the way it works. It doesn't need to since its on the charger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

hajabooja said:


> The phone won't enter Deep Sleep while charging. It's not a bug, that's just the way it works. It doesn't need to since its on the charger.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Cool. Thank you!


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine does. It only doesn't if plugged into the computer.. from my experience.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay. Bringing this thread back to life because I noticed my girlfriend's phone has no problem going into deep sleep while charging.

She's on AOKPb29 I think using imoseyns 3.5.0 stable kernel (as am I) but regardless of what kernel I use I have this problem.

Its not REALLY a problem... but I'm curious as to what may be causing it. I don't use fast charge and there is very little difference in settings between our phones so I'm confused.

Any help is appreciated!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just an update... my dumb ass had "stay awake while charging" checked in developer options.

All is well in the world!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Thread cleaned.
Please refrain from the back and forth. We have a "report" button for that.


----------

